# where to find a bridle colored puppy



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2018)

We have a 5 1/2 year old GSD and we love him very much--we have been thinking about getting a baby brother for him. We would like to find a brindle colored GSD--so I am writing this to ask for any advice info folks may have on where to look for a brindle colored puppy

Any input/advice is appreciated!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

German Shepherds don't come in brindle. Do you mean sable? Or can you post a picture of a dog with the coloring you are looking for?


----------

